# Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?



## Wanderra (4. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

In den letzten beiden Jahren hatten immer mal wieder ein Paar meiner Kois mit Karpfenpocken zu kämpfen!
Da es sich ja um eine Art Herpes handel soll, nehme ich mal an das ihr Immunsystem geschwächt ist.
Was kann ich in der neuen Saison tun um ihr Immunsystem zu stärken?
Welches Futter, oder Futterzusätze sollte ich verwenden?

Wäre Euch für nützliche Hinweise sehr dankbar!

Gruß Jens


----------



## sternhausen (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Jens

...gleich mal eines vorweg.
Karpfenpocken wirst du auch mit einem guten Futter nicht verhindern können. Fast alle Koi tragen diesen Virus in sich, der Unerschied ist der, dass diese bei manchen Koi mehr oder weniger heftig in Erscheinung treten, bei vielen Koi aber auch überhaupt nicht.
Trotzdem ist es sehr wichtig ein hochwertiges Futter zu verwenden.
Nun ist aber bekannt, dass die Futterfrage mehr eine Glaubensfrage ist als sonst irgend ein Thema und du wahrscheinlich an Hand der Antworten, welche du im Netz auf deine frage findest nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommst.
Ich würde dir empfehlen einge gute Futtersorten zu testen und dann für dich selbst zu entscheiden.
Wenn du Interesse hast, sende ich dir im Frühjahr einge kostenlose Futterproben, damit du dich selbst entscheiden kannst.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Zu den Karpfenpocken konkret kann ich leider nichts beitragen,
aber mit qualitativ hochwertigem Fischfutter habe ich mich jahrzehntelang beschaftigt
und auch wenn das Thema sicher komplex ist, so ist doch eines absolut glasklar:

Es ist NICHT als Trockenfutter zu kaufen.

Das reicht bestenfalls so irgendwie, um Fische am Leben zu erhalten und groß zu bekommen;
schön und fertil werden sie damit nicht zwangsläufig!
Wenn man Fische über mehrere Generationen züchten will und die auch noch vital und farbenprächtig sein sollen,
bleibt das Trockenfutter besser in der Tierhandlung und man muss sich nach Alternativen umsehen:

Die allerbeste Quelle sind dabei naturnahe Gewässer mit geringer (nicht keiner) organischer Belastung.
Dort finden sich die verschiedensten planktischen Krebschen (Daphnien, Cyclops, Diaptomus, ...)
und auch Mückenlarven (Chulex, Chaoborus, Chironimus, ...)
sowie eine Vielzahl von bodenlebenden Tierchen wie Wasserasseln, Eintagsfliegenlarven, __ Flohkrebse, Tubifex-Würmchen usw.

Schwierig ist das manchmal im Winter, obwohl man auch da unter dem Eis Plankton fangen kann,
jedoch gibt es eine Vielzahl an Futtertieren, die man leicht züchten kann:
Manche ziehen sogar Daphnien in eigenen Behältern, 
aber ich meine jetzt die in kleinen Behältern vermehrbaren Tierchen!
Früher sehr gebräuchlich waren Grindalwürmchen,
eine Renaisssance erleben die winzigen Mikro-Würmchen,
die man beide mit vitaminisierten Haferflocken füttert.
Extrem wertvolles futter sind Obstfliegen der Gattung Drosophila,
die es nicht nur in großer und kleiner Veriante gibt,
sondern die auch durch erblich festgelegte Flugunfähigkeit glänzen.
(Den Genetikern sei Dank, das sind ja auch deren Paradehaustiere!)
Insbesonders als Aufzuchfutter für Jungtiere aller Art sind Salinenkrebse (Artemia salina) beliebt,
die man als braunes Eipulver kauft und binnen 24 ... 36 h in Salzwasser erbrütet.
Noch kleinere Jungtiere brauchen Rotatorien oder sogar Einzeller als Erstfutter,
während die ganz großen Fische sich über Wachsmotten oder sogar Wanderheuschrecken freuen.
Futterguppies und "Ausschuss" aus der Rassezucht stehen am Speiseplan ganz oben!
__ Pflanzenfresser bekommen (je nach Art) Salat, Spinat, Gurken, Zucchini, Kohlrabi, Erbsen, Apfel, Karotten, Kartoffeln, Keime, ...
für kleinste Jungfische kann man Chlorellaalgen züchten
und immer wird darauf geachtet, dass da ordentliche Abwechslung drin ist!

Aus der gewerbsmäßigen Zucht und aus Zoos kenne ich ein tolles Kochrezept,
wobei Kopffleisch, Salat, Karotten, Erbsen, Wurzelwerk und sonstiges Gemüse
mit Haferflocken, Gelatine und Vitaminpräparaten faschiert werden 
(Das verhindert, dass das Zeug durch´s Becken treibt!)
und der Brei zu Platten gegossen wird.
Es ist erstaunlich, welche Fische das fressen: 
Ich hab das schon bei Meeresfischen beobachtet!

Für den Verkauf an unkritische Kunden wird erst Eipulver und dann Forellenfutter zum Kilopreis verfüttert;
diese Fische wachsen zwar schnell, erreichen aber NIE die Pracht, die möglich ist.


Ist euch jetzt klar, warum ich bei den Futterdiskussionen hier im Forum nur müde lächeln kann?
... und dass gesund und abwechslungsreich ernährte Tiere schöner, vitaler
und resistenter gegen Krankheiten und __ Parasiten sind,
ist ja wohl auch jedem klar, nicht?


----------



## Stoer (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Schwarzer Peter,

bei dem Speiseplan möchte man Koi bei Dir sein !

Ich schäme mich richtig, aber ich füttere meine Kois mit Futter vom Koihändler. (Trockenfutter mit Spirulina) und als Leckerlie gibt es Seidenraupen.

Diese Sticks aus dem Gartenfachmarkt enthalten fast nur Luft. Davon sollte man Abstand nehmen. 
Habe es mal mit Salat versucht, aber den mögen Sie nicht.

Gruss
Stoer


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Zu den Karpfenpocken konkret kann ich leider nichts beitragen,
> aber mit qualitativ hochwertigem Fischfutter habe ich mich jahrzehntelang beschaftigt
> und auch wenn das Thema sicher komplex ist, so ist doch eines absolut glasklar:
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,
ich habe schon recht viele Deiner posts gelesen, wie auch obigen.
Es sind viele user hier im Forum unterwegs, die gern ihr Wissen teilen und auch gern dazulernen.
Bei Deinen posts beschleicht mich häufig ein "gewisses Unbehagen".
Tut es denn not, daß Du so sarkastisch, zynisch, überheblich schreibst - so kommt es nämlich bei mir an. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß dies Deine Intention ist.
Ein bißchen weniger, ist häufig mehr.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir ganz nett.. einen schönen Abend


----------



## drwr (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Peter,

schön, daß Du Dir die Mühe machst, aber dem Stoffwechsel ist es völlig wurscht aus welcher Quelle die einzelnen Bausteine stammen.
Hier ist es einfach nur wichtig, daß das Verhältnis Eiweiß/Fett/Kohlehydrate stimmt,
daß der Organismus Vitamine, Spurenelemente und essentielle Aminosäuren in der für den
Karpfen typischen Relation erhält.
Dem Organismus ist es wurscht ob das Fett von sonst wo her kommt, es muß nur die richtige Kettenlänge , die richtige Konfiguration und dessen Bestandteile müssen in dem Fischorganismus gebraucht werden.
Ich meine Du müßtest ein wenig mehr Biochemie lernen um Dich soweit us dem Fenster lehnen zu können, auch wenn der eine oder andere Ansatz brauchbar ist.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Ich verneige mich vor deratig wissenschaftlich fundiertem Weitblick 
und erbitte unbedingt eine entsprechende Quelle für Kinderfutter, Erwachsenenfutter, usw.
damit endlich auch meine Familie in den Genuss der richtigen Kettenlänge kommt
und sich nicht mehr mit unperfekten Frischgemüse und grauslichen Biofleisch ernähren muss!
(Diesen Banausen ist das nämlich NICHT wurscht!)

P.S.: Könnte bitte auch jemand die offenbar völlig ahnungslosen 
Züchter heikelster Wildfänge und Tierpfleger der großen Zoos aufklären,
dass man statt aufwändigster Futtertierzuchten und arbeitsintensivem Ernährungsplan
einfach nur das richtige Flockenfutter aus der Tierhandlung nehmen muss,
um die Tiere über viele Generationen in tollstem Zustand zu halten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hi Peter,
meinst du die User wollen mit dir über ihr Wissen (und das hat Wolfgang) diskutieren ?

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Olli.P (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Peter,

ich würde gern mal deine Futterzuchtanlage anhand von Bildern sehen......... 


Denn Bilder von dir und deinen Projekten sind, so wie ich das sehe, wohl eher Mangelware.....................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Jeder wie er mag.
Manche lesen gläubig die Beschreibung am Hochglanzdruck der Tonne aus dem Tiergeschäft,
andere denken und sprechen mit wirklichen Profis, die sich eine ordentliche Arbeit antun,
weil sie sich der langjährigen Haltung heikler, eventuell sogar neu importierter Arten
oder der erfolgreichen Zucht (das ist etwas völlig anderes als Vermehrung!),
und nicht dem Fischverbrauch verschrieben haben.
Jeder wie er mag.

Zum Trost: 
So ein Karpfen wird das Trockenfutter sicher jahrelang aushalten
(das müssen ja nicht die 100 Jahre sein, die er normal wird),
orange oder sonstwie färbig wird er für die Zeit auch bleiben,
wenn er krank wird, kommt der Tierarzt oder halt ein Neuer
(der alte muss ja wohl einen Vorschaden gehabt haben)
und erfolgreiche Hochzucht ist ja nicht euer Ziel, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Na,

dann zeig doch mal ein paar Beweise, denn bislang erwartest du von uns ja auch "nur" das wir  deinem Mattdruck hier im Forum glauben..................


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

@Olaf

*Ironiemodus an*

Die Beweise wirst du nicht bekommen. Unser "Allwissendes eierlegendes Wollmilchschwein", dass ein Wissen besitzt, was ihn locker zum Schrecken in jeder Quizsendung macht, glänzt lieber durch viel viel Geschreibsel. 

EDIT: Er hat doch ein paar Bildchen gefunden.

* Ironiemodus aus

:sorry aber das mußte mal raus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich würde gern mal deine Futterzuchtanlage anhand von Bildern sehen.........
> 
> ...


Na, aber gern doch!
Während wir früher jede Woche ein- bis 2-mal wöchentlich zu Tümpel der Umgebung futterfangen gefahren sind,
was dann am Balkon für mehrere Tage lang gereicht hat,
tümple ich (und manchen Kollegen) mittlerweile da (1. Bild),
wo es das ganze Jahr in wechselnden Dichten schönes Lebendfutter (2. Bild) gibt: 
Daphnien (3. Bild), Cyclops, Diaptomus, Chaoborus, Tubifex, Eintagsfliegenlarven 
und die komischen unbestimmbaren Insektenlarven aus den Mammutrohren (4. Bild)
(Falls ich mal GANZ faul bin, häng ich das Tümpelnetz direkt an den Mammutauslauf.)
Wenn man vielleicht irgendwo eine Massenvermehrungen entdeckt, 
wird das im Überfluss gefangene Plankton abgeseiht und zu 4-5 mm dicken Platten tiefgekühlt,
von denen man leicht mehr oder weniger große Stücke abbrechen und ins Aquarium werfen kann. 
(Manche Fische fressen das nicht, weil die den Bewegungsreiz brauchen, aber viele mögen´s.)
Für die Aufzucht von Jungfischen wird das Plankton gesiebt (da gibt´s so Siebsätze mit 4 Maschenweiten)
und wenn´s da nix gibt, wird zur Not eben Artemia salina erbrütet. 
Das mach ich aber nicht wie üblich in einer Flasche mit Luftsprudel,
sondern weil ich keine großen Mengen benötige (keine Massenzucht) 
und weil ich´s morgens nicht abwarten kann, dass sich die Eischalen absetzen
(bzw. weil ich dann manchmal vergess, das Sprudelrohr wieder reinzutun),
in flachen Plasitkschalen mit 1 cm möglichst "schwachem" Salzwasser.
Die Eier gibt´s in Literdosen im web, aber das ist für mich zuviel - wir teilen.
Mikrowürmchen und Drosophila gibt´s regelmäßig bei den monatlichen Börsen
oder besonders auch immer bei den Kollegen, die Killifische oder Pfeilgiftfrösche pflegen.
Lebendgebährende Zahnkarpfen, Harnischwelse und viele mehr freuen sich über Erbsen und Gemüse
und über eine kleine Flaxe vom Sonntagsbraten (keine Ahnung, wie das hochdeutsch heisst)
begeistern sich nahezu alle.

Was willst du denn fotografiert haben?

Trockenfutter verfüttere ich dagegen nie.


----------



## Annett (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Peter.

Und Du willst jetzt wirklich und tatsächlich allen Koihaltern vorschlagen, sie mögen Tümpeln gehen? 
Bist Du Dir über die Mengen im Klaren, über die wir da reden?

Ein Koi ist kein 2 - 10cm großer, extrem empfindlicher Wildfang und die wenigsten Koihalter wollen wirklich Koi nach*züchten* (Zucht bedeutet Selektion. Immer!) 
Züchten können die Japaner mit ihren handverlesenen Zuchttieren wesentlich besser als wir.... aber Du weißt auch das sicherlich besser als wir alle. 

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit schon frage: WAS treibt Dich eigentlich an? 
Warum versuchst Du nicht mal die vielen, vielen unwissenden Koihalter in den einschlägigen Koiforen (koi.de, Medekoi usw. usw.) zu bekehren? Dort stößt Dein fundiertes Wissen aus sämtlichen Gebieten der Fischhaltung auf hunderte aufmerksame Ohren. 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Annett!
Ich HABE NICHT allen Koihaltern geraten, tümpeln zu gehen und werde das auch nicht tun,
da -wie du richtig geschrieben hast - die erforderliche Menge schwierig zu beschaffen sein wird 
(z.B. werden lebende Chaoborus-Larven zu 50 ... 70 € pro Liter aus Kanada importiert)
und das dabei "erbeutete" Plankton von in der Regel unter wenigen Millimetern auch für Koi nicht das richtige Futter ist.

Ich habe versucht, klarzumachen, 
welche Anstrengungen andere ernsthafte Tierhalter doch wohl nicht grundlos unternehmen,
ihren Viechern adäquates Futter zu bieten!
Die große Sorge, welches Trockenfutter wohl die beste Koi-Nahrung sein mag,
kommt eben der Frage gleich, mit welchen Frühstücksflocken man am Besten seine Kinder aufziehen soll
und die einzige richtige Antwort kann doch wohl nur sein:
Das wird relativ wurscht sein, 
solange das Zeug nur einen kleinen Teil einer sonst ausgewogenen Ernährung ausmacht;
als Alleinnahrung (oder überwiegend) ist das jedoch völlig ungeeignet.
Da mit der Vitamintabelle auf der Schachtel der gezuckerten Flocken zu argumentieren, 
entspricht der Kettenlänge, Aminosäuren und Spurenelementen;
ein billiger Verkaufsschmäh, 
sonst nichts.

Mir ist schon klar, dass der Koi kein Wildfang ist 
und dass vielen reicht, wenn der 10 Jahre hält (siehe Wikipedia "Koi" Alter und Wachstum), 
aber der Ersteller des Themas hat doch definitiv gefragt:


> Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?


... und da sind nicht nur ein paar kritische Worte 
zum allseits bekannten und mit schönen Worten angepriesenen Trockenfutter angebracht,
sondern auch der Versuch, bessere Alternativen aufzuzeigen. 

Ich spreche da jetzt NICHT aus eigener Erfahrung (im Gegensatz zu sonstigem, 
was ich bisher in diesem thread geschrieben habe, auch wenn´s vielleicht so mancher nicht glauben will), 
denn ich halte keine Koi, kann aber aus erster Hand berichten, 
was ich bei meinem Besuchen hinter den Kulissen im Innsbrucker Alpenzoo, 
dem Salzburger Haus der Natur, dem Haus des Meeres und dem Zoo Schönbrunn in Wien 
sowie in der Wilhelma in Stuttgart gesehen und erfragt habe. 
(Die können auch nicht tümpeln gehen, auch wenn sie´s gerne würden!)
Einige (alle?) dieser Institutionen ziehen Salinenkrebschen auf; teilweise bis sie cm-groß sind,
verfüttern gefrorenes Futter (Mysis, Squid, Daphnien, Mückenlarven rot, weiss, schwarz, usw.)
und sonst stellen sie ihr Futter in der Regel selbst her.
Das oben angeführte Rezept (diverse frische pflanzliche und tierische Rohstoffe mit Gelatine gebunden)
habe ich aus langen Gesprächen vom ambitionierten Pfleger des Salzburger Hauses der Natur mit seinen vielen tollen Aquarien
und ich denke, dass damit auch eure Karpfen abwechslungsreich, gesund, vollwertig 
und vor allem auch billig und einfach zu ernähren sind.

Ihr habt doch wirklich tolle Zoos in Deutschland - warum fragt ihr nicht DORT mal nach, wie die ihre Fische füttern?
(... aber aufpassen, dass ihr dort an keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau geratet!)
DENEN glaub ich doch viel mehr als einem Packungsaufdruck oder dem Verkäufer im Teichshop! 

Da ist doch einfach ein bissl nachdenken, Eigeninitiative und Experimentierfreude gefragt
- schom mal Karpfen Kirschen fressen gesehen? -
und schon hat man seinen Viechern etwas Schönes gekocht!
Das kann ja ruhig auf Vorrat geschehen und in die Tiefkühltruhe wandern!
Erprobter Praxistipp:
Süßes Rotes Paprikapulver im Futter sorgt für tolle Rottöne bei den Fischen!


P.S.: Bezeichnend ist ja wohl, 
dass es mehrere Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion für wert gefunden haben, mich persönlich anzugreifen,
aber deutlich weniger Leuten wichtig war, Jens´ Frage hilfreich zu beantworten, oder?
Find ich amüsant!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Moin,

ich amüsiere mich auch köstlich... lustiger Thread !!

Aba... wo Peter recht hat, iss er gar nicht so schwarz.. u. dies hat er aus meiner Sicht zweifelsfrei in einigen Punkten.
Für mich sind einige interessante Denkanstösse dabei.. über Dinge, über die ich vorher nicht unbedingt nachgedacht habe.

Ich denke mal, hier darf doch jeder seine Meinung sagen und darüber diskutieren ist natürlich auch erlaubt, oder ??


----------



## Joachim (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Moin Peter,

ein allerletzter Versuch dir klar zu machen wo es klemmt:

Es geht den wenigsten deiner Kritiker/genervten Mituser um den fachlichen Inhalt deiner Posts (jedoch gibts auch da Ausnahmen) - es ist dein geschriebener Tonfall, der so nicht geht!
Du machst fast ausnahmslos den Oberlehrer und Brechstangenbekehrer. Damit wirst du hier immer wieder und immer mehr auf Gegenwind stoßen und dein eigentliches Ziel, Teichbesitzer zum Umdenken zu bewegen, niemals erreichen. 
Versuchs doch mal, dein virtuelles Gegenüber nicht von oben herab niederzutexten sondern mit nem gemäßigtem Tonfall tatsächlich zu erreichen. Das gilt für jedes Thema wo du schreibst - auch das Bilderrätsel.

Andernfalls schließe ich mich Annett an und lege dir den Umstieg auf andere Foren ans Herz.

@Jo
Klar darf hier jeder seine Meinung schreiben, solange die Forenregeln beachtet werden. Und lustig ists übrigens, wenn nicht nur einer lacht. 

@all
Solang Peter so weiter macht kann ich denen, denen er zu sehr auf die Nerven geht, vorerst nur die Ignorierfunktion empfehlen: (Oben im Menü) Nützliche Links >> Benutzer Kontrollzentrum >> (im Seitenmenü) Ignorierliste bearbeiten >> ...
Dann bliebe man erstmal von seinen Beiträgen verschont.


----------



## drwr (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Peterchen,

ich will es mit einem einfachen Beispiel versuchen :

Dem Körper ist es wurscht, ob das Vitamin C aus der Orange oder der Paprika  kommt.
Außerdem versuch´s mit Logik : Zu Zeiten in denen es noch keine Mango beim Edeka zu
kaufen gab, haben die Leute in Niederbayern ihren Vitamin C Bedarf über das Sauerkraut ( im Winter ) und Äpfel gedeckt, in Neu Guinea aßen die kein Sauerkraut und doch haben alle
überlebt. Es ist nicht wichtig aus welchem Nahrungsmittel das Vitamin C stammt, sondern
nur, daß der Körper es in der für ihn resorbierbaren Form in der notwendigen Menge erhält.
Und Vitamin C aus der Orange ist nicht schlechter als aus der Mango der Paprika.
Wenn Du für Deine Familie eine Ernährungsberatung brauchst, ruf an.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Wolfgang, 
Einleuchtender & einfacher kann man es nicht erklären


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn sich jemand durch jahrelanges Ausprobieren, gesunde Neugier und Interesse Wissen aneignet und es mit den User im Forum teilt. Aber wenn derjenige dieses Wissen als das "Alleinseeligmachende" verkauft und alle anderen Meinungen u.a. durch "GROSSBUCHSTABEN" (Anm.d.Red.: bedeutet im Internet "Schreien") niederbrüllt, dann läuft hier was gewaltig schief. Ich hatte dich in einem anderen Thread schonmal darum gebeten deinen Zynismus und deine Arroganz bleiben zu lassen und völlig wertfrei und neutral zu schreiben. Aber anscheinend ist es dir irgendwie nicht möglich. Daher ist es evtl. wirklich besser für dich, wenn du dein Wissen in die diversen Koi-Fachforen (Annett hat ja welche genannt und Tante Google hilft dir da sicherlich auch gerne weiter) einbringst. Dort werden sie sich bestimmt freuen mit dir zu reiben und sei dir sicher, das wird passieren. Ob in deinem Sinne, mußt du selbst herausfinden.

Nix für ungut, aber das Oberlehrerhafte nervt. Neutralität ist Trumpf. 



			
				DSP schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bezeichnend ist ja wohl,dass es mehrere Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion für wert gefunden haben, mich persönlich anzugreifen...



Btw. Was mich betrifft, hab ich dich nicht angegriffen, sondern lediglich ironisch dargestellt, was viele User hier im Forum denken. Außer du empfindest Ironie gegen dich als Angriff. Was wohl die User denken, wenn du es in der gleichen Art und Weise bei ihnen tust. 



			
				DSP schrieb:
			
		

> ....,aber deutlich weniger Leuten wichtig war, Jens´ Frage hilfreich zu beantworten, oder?Find ich amüsant!



Was diesen Teil deiner Bemerkung betrifft. Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass in fast jeden Thread, in dem du dich "ausgetobt" hast, die Diskussion mehr oder weniger erstickt wurde und sich so mancher User zurückgezogen haben? Zufall? Denk mal drüber nach.

Nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Wanderra (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, was hier im Moment abgeht, gefällt mir gar nicht!!!!
Ich wollte von Euch doch nur ein Paar Tips, und keinen Kleinkrieg auslösen!
Wie wärs wenn wir uns alle wieder beruhigen, und zum eigendlichen Sinn dieses Forums zurückkehren. Mir ist schon klar das wir nicht alle einer Meinung sind, aber muss das so ausarten? Ich glaube nicht!
Falls mir der eine oder andere nützliche und realistische Tips geben kann, würde ich mich freuen. Von ausschweifenden Belehrungen, die ins Uferlose führen, bitte ich aber Abstand zu nehmen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo,

ich denke das ist ein gutes Schlußwort von Jens.  Nun lasst uns im Thema weitermachen und ihm nützliche Tipps geben.


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo.

Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich schon ein sehr gutes Grundfutter suchen sollte (wo die Inhaltsstoffe möglichst gut zum Bedarf passen), dieses für die Fische durch etwas Obst/Gemüse/Lebendfutter usw. abwechslungsreicher gestalten kann und es mit Zusätzen bei Bedarf auch noch weiter aufwerten kann (Lebertran etc.).

Die weiter vorn aufgeführten abwechslungsreicheren Zoofütterungen haben beispielsweise den Grund, dass den Zootieren mitunter totlangweilig ist oder diese nicht jahrelang den gleichen Einheitsfraß fressen würden. Oftmals kümmert man sich da um sehr heikle Pfleglinge, die bei einseitiger/immer gleicher Ernährung schlichtweg die Futteraufnahme verweigern würden (selbst schon z.B. bei Weißbüscheläffchen erlebt) und dann darf sich der Tierpfleger etwas einfallen lassen, damit eben jene wieder ans Futter gehen.
Dieses Problem besteht bei den dauerhungrigen Koi und anderen Teichfischen i.d.R. aber gar nicht. 
Zusätzlich bekommt man für seltene Arten schlichtweg kein passendes Alleinfuttermittel, da die Nachfrage für eine lohnende Produktion viel zu gering ist. 


Beim Lebendfutter/Einzelfuttermittel füttert man zumeist recht abwechslungsreich, weil eine Sorte Lebendfutter/Einzelfuttermittel eben nicht haargenau die benötigten Aminosäuren, Vitamine, Mineralien, usw. in der vom Körper benötigten Menge und Zusammensetzung beinhaltet. 
Viele füttern ihren Hund oder die Katze mit Dosen- und/oder Trockenfutter. Wieviel älter werden die Tiere, die mit Frischfutter ernährt werden und hat es der Halter wirklich fachlich drauf, die richtige Menge an Mineralien und Vitaminen anderweitig dazu zu geben??
Es gibt einige, die das "Barfen" wieder haben sein lassen, weil es dem Hund nicht gut bekommen ist. Mancher Hund ist eben doch kein Wolf mehr. 


Um zum Ende zu kommen: Empfehlen kann ich solch ein Koi-Futter aus eigener Erfahrung leider nicht, dafür kann man aber sicherlich die langjährigen Koihalter fragen, was sie füttern und aus welchem Grund sie sich für genau das Futter entschieden haben.
Meine Koihaltung ist seit einigen Jahren beendet und die Goldfische im alten Teich sind Selbstversorger. Trotzdem werde ich den Koiliebhabern meinen Weg (Koi abschaffen und/oder auf Selbstversorgung der Fische setzen) nicht als den einzig seelig machenden empfehlen.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom. 
Findet Euren eigenen und werdet gemeinsam mit Euren Tieren glücklich. Wir reden/schreiben hier schließlich über unser Hobby.


----------



## drwr (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Welches Futter soll ich nehmen?*

Hallo Anett,

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich schon ein sehr gutes Grundfutter suchen sollte (wo die Inhaltsstoffe möglichst gut zum Bedarf passen), dieses für die Fische durch etwas Obst/Gemüse/Lebendfutter usw. abwechslungsreicher gestalten kann und es mit Zusätzen bei Bedarf auch noch weiter aufwerten kann (Lebertran etc.).

Das ist sicher ein guter Weg, vorhandenes Futter "aufzumotzen" und mit Frischware zu ergänzen.
Leider gibt es im Koibereich kein wirklich artgerechtes Futter, da wirtschaftliche Interessen doch sehr stark sich auswirken. Hier wird z.B. der Fettgehalt bewußt niedrig gehalten, denn Fett wird ranzig und setzt damit die Haltbarkeitsdauer massiv herab.
Bei Koifuttersorten gibt es mE. nur den Einäugigen unter den Blinden ...
Deshalb stimme ich Deinem Vorschlag voll zu : ein vernünftiges Basisfutter das dann aber zwingend ergänzt werden muß.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

